# CD Shuttle Security Code



## mikesmixes (Feb 15, 2008)

I jus bought a 2004 X-Trail. The 6CD shuttle needs a code entered. I have asked Nissan and they gave me 3 codes to try and none of them worked.

Does anyone have a override or reset code that could get the CD player working again?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

There is no override code for the factory 6CD stacker. Nissan in your country would have a record of the PIN number which will be linked to your VIN Chassis number on their database. Assuming this is the original stacker that came with the car since new, the Nissan central database would have the PIN for it, so all you have to do is call them and give them the VIN number and they'll give you the security code.

P.S. You will have to go through the proof of ownership and identity check when you call Nissan.


----------



## uk_owner (Jul 3, 2006)

My understanding of the system is, it doesn't use a code for the radio.
The radio is connected to the CANBUS system and tied into the immobilizer.
If the stereo is moved to a different car then it will not work and the only way it can be made to work is to have the unit sent away and the immobilizer code removed.
Please see this excert from the Nissan WSM:
"NATS AUDIO LINK
Description
The link with the NATS IMMU implies that the audio unit can basically only be operated if connected to the
matching NATS IMMU to which the audio unit was initially fitted on the production line.
Since radio operation is impossible after the link with the NATS is disrupted theft of the audio unit is basically
useless since special equipment is required to reset the audio unit.
Initialization process for audio units that are linked to the NATS IMMU
New audio units will be delivered to the factories in the “NEW” state, i.e. ready to be linked with the vehicle's
NATS. When the audio unit in “NEW” state is first switched on at the factory, it will start up communication with
the vehicle's immobilizer control unit (IMMU) and send a code (the “audio unit Code”) to the IMMU. The IMMU
will then store this code, which is unique to each audio unit, in its (permanent) memory.
Upon receipt of the code by the IMMU, the NATS will confirm correct receipt of the audio unit code to the audio
unit. Hereafter, the audio unit will operate as normal.
During the initialization process, “NEW” is displayed on the audio unit display. Normally though, communication
between audio unit and IMMU takes such a short time (300 ms) that the audio unit seems to switch on
directly without showing “NEW” on its display.
Normal operation
Each time the audio unit is switched on afterwards, the audio unit code will be verified between the audio unit
and the NATS before the audio unit becomes operational. During the code verification process, “WAIT” is
shown on the audio unit display. Again, the communication takes such a short time (300 ms) that the audio
unit seems to switch on directly without showing “WAIT” on its display.
When the radio is locked
In case of a audio unit being linked with the vehicle's NATS (immobilizer system), disconnection of the link
between the audio unit and the IMMU will cause the audio unit to switch into the lock (“SECURE”) mode in
which the audio unit is fully inoperative. Hence, repair of the audio unit is basically impossible, unless the
audio unit is reset to the “NEW” state for which special decoding equipment is required.
Clarion has provided their authorized service representatives with so called “decoder boxes” which can bring
the audio unit back to the “NEW” state, enabling the audio unit to be switched on after which repair can be carried
out. Subsequently, when the repaired audio unit is delivered to the final user again, it will be in the “NEW”
state to enable re-linking the audio unit to the vehicle's immobilizer system. As a result of the above, repair of
the audio unit can only be done by an authorized Clarion representative (when the owner of the vehicle
requests repair and can show personal identification)."


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

This is only applicable to audio head-units connected to NATS, like in the UK for example. We in Australia don't have that, so the 6CD stacker and the radio is controlled by the security PIN.


----------



## noord453 (Feb 27, 2008)

*How to enter the security code*

Hi, last week I have bought a 2005/12 X-trail sport plus. I had to remove the audio system and reconnect it, because of a bluetooth device that I needed to install.
I reconnect, and for 2 days it worked fine, but this morning, it showed me in the panel, security. So I must enter the security code, by I don't know how. In the manual there is nothing written. O there is NATS installed aswell.

Kr
Noord


----------



## asadwahid (Aug 26, 2009)

*secure PROBLEm with Nissan Navara CD changer/ navigation system*

Hello, i own a Nissan Navara d40 pickup 2007 model. The vehicle got flooded on the inside and the navigation system module located under the driver seat got burnt. I got it replaced by another from a car breaker and now all CD/ FM/ Telephone/ Navigation systems show the word 'SECURE' in red. Only the drive computer is working.

Can anyone advise on how to get this issue resolved?

It is to be noted that the vehicle was originally manufactured for the UK market and i imported it into Pakistan thereafter.


----------

